# Obama Dismisses Technology!



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

I don't watch t.v. much but have y'all seen this?
<div>



<br /><a href="http://video.yahoo.com/watch/7467192%E3%80%88=en-us/19698604">President Obama at Hampton University</a> @ <a href="http://video.yahoo.com" >Yahoo! Video</a></div>
Obama's scaring me!
Does this look Cultlike to y'all too? Or is it just me?


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

I saw it on Yahoo.......


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

With these technologies, information is spread quicker than ever and to a MUCH larger audience than ever before.. Technology is the way of the future(obviously) and info is available to a wider range of people with it, in many different ways. He is attacking technology because: 1. He's ignorant 2. A lot of the TRUTH about him and his people is spread to a much bigger, not to mention younger, audience. He has only got his mind set on saving his image right now, trying to block out the true americans view. They only want you to hear what they say, nothing else.
Have you heard his plea to all Blacks and Hispanics to rise up and vote? Yet we, the white conservatives, are the racists? 
They want ALL power and to block out anything that goes against their message. Socialism? Communism? Currently, that is the direction we are headed......


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

So how can we help fix this problem


----------



## the grizzly muder (Dec 24, 2009)

yra like i saw a bumber sticker on a car it said obama? do you forget your choice now


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

aandryiii said:


> So how can we help fix this problem


There no real way if ya ask me. The only real way would be gettin rid of all the idiots, people who think like that, out of the country. Other than that, it will be a very slow process... It needs to get back to the basics, constitution founding father type ish.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

Rounding up people who think differently and kicking them out of the country because they disagree? Sounds nice and democratic, much like Hitler, Stalin and Mussolini! The point of a democracy is that the majority elects a leader who then enacts his campaigned political platform and policies while in office. If he doesn't perform how the people wanted then they can vote for someone else the next time. Calling for people who traditionally don't vote to begin voting isn't racist it is enabling and strengthening the democratic process. If he doesn't perform he will be voted out. The US hasn't remained a world leader by luck but instead by the ability of the people to decide their own direction. I am not defending any policies or action/inaction by Obama just stating an opinion but as far as stupid statements go, George W has him beat. I'll get of the soapbox now.


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)




----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Muleskinner said:


> Rounding up people who think differently and kicking them out of the country because they disagree? Sounds nice and democratic, much like Hitler, Stalin and Mussolini! The point of a democracy is that the majority elects a leader who then enacts his campaigned political platform and policies while in office. If he doesn't perform how the people wanted then they can vote for someone else the next time. Calling for people who traditionally don't vote to begin voting isn't racist it is enabling and strengthening the democratic process. If he doesn't perform he will be voted out. The US hasn't remained a world leader by luck but instead by the ability of the people to decide their own direction. I am not defending any policies or action/inaction by Obama just stating an opinion but as far as stupid statements go, George W has him beat. I'll get of the soapbox now.


Well, were not meant to be a democracy. The united states of America was intended the be a representative republic, where we elect people to represent the masses. This is not being done, people are being elected and doing their own thing. A lot plays into this, special interest, lobbyist, big money.. so on so forth. Look at Obama, he had the most money ever raised and it was a cake walk for him, morons like oprah and hollywood gave him ridiculous amounts of money, no way anyone could have competed with that. 
And what i meant by get rid of all of them........ is throw them out of office, don't give those rotten wack jobs control over us anymore. Start fresh, wish it could be done.
And to be honest, i know its not reasonable, but yes, if i had rule i would love to kick them out the country (not everyone). Let them go start their own sad place to live. People who don't believe in what the US stand for don't deserve to be here IMO. If someone came in my house and started changing rule and overpowering me.... i'd kick them the **** out! 
This is just my very simple minded point of view.

This is a never ending argument. Calling the blacks and hispanics out to vote, in a way, is racist. And if not, it's most certainly racially biased. Considering many of the blacks WHO DONT TRADITIONALLY VOTE, are completely useless to society as they don't contribute. It should go back to landowners being the one able to cast their vote..

Over and Out.


----------



## Eight (Mar 24, 2010)

^^Agree with everything you said.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

A representative republic is a democracy. Only having landowners vote enables only the rich. I agree that anybody who contributes (pays taxes) should be able to vote. There is no perfect system but one thing I guarantee is that power corrupts and no matter who you vote in and what their platform is, they will serve their own agenda. The only thing that varies is to what degree they go to. Autocratic governments never last whether they be a democracy or not.


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

This is just another stupid thing Obama done as president.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2010)

Muleskinner said:


> A representative republic is a democracy. Only having landowners vote enables only the rich. I agree that anybody who contributes (pays taxes) should be able to vote. There is no perfect system but one thing I guarantee is that power corrupts and no matter who you vote in and what their platform is, they will serve their own agenda. The only thing that varies is to what degree they go to. Autocratic governments never last whether they be a democracy or not.


I agree. It's hard to say if someone else would do better just because how the power corrupts. I do think (at least i would hope) that McCain wouldn't have drug the U.S.'s name down like Obama has. Obama will go to a foreign country and apologize for Americans being American. I don't mind if my neighbor is Italian or Hispanic and wants to fly their home nations flag in their front yard, BUT they better not fly it over or higher than the American Flag!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

This has an intended effect. 
To stop people from learning about what is really going on. 
knowledge is power and the speed at which we now receive it magnifies that.

Funny he says this now. During his campaign, video games were targeted for advedrtisement by his campaign. vote for obama ads were in several games.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Muleskinner said:


> A representative republic is a democracy. Only having landowners vote enables only the rich. I agree that anybody who contributes (pays taxes) should be able to vote. There is no perfect system but one thing I guarantee is that power corrupts and no matter who you vote in and what their platform is, they will serve their own agenda. The only thing that varies is to what degree they go to. Autocratic governments never last whether they be a democracy or not.


Agreed, to a certain extent. I dunno how you Canadians are doing, but thing are getting out of hand here. And im only in my early 20's like the rest of my friends, and a few of them are now land owners, buy no means are they rich. And only 50% of Americans pay taxes! Don't know much about that situation, sounds very wrong to me. Shouldn't be that way, but currently it is.


----------



## DjScrimm (Jan 2, 2009)

Im not trying to argue BUT, A Democracy and a Republic are dissimilar forms of governance. I won't get in to it but check it out!

Our founding fathers certainly knew the difference. Thomas Jefferson (a freakin genius) wrote, "a democracy is nothing more than mob rule, where 51% of the people may take away the rights of the other 49%"

Phree! Thats what i was trying to say in my first post, haha. You word things much easier than me, guess thats why i never did good writing..


----------



## rhelms (Sep 18, 2009)

aandryiii said:


> So how can we help fix this problem


The problems can't be fixed, in my opinion, the best you can hope for is to lesson the problems as you see them. The way to do that is to support the people and causes that you believe in. No matter what the government does, whether it is local, state or federal, there is no way everyone will be happy. "You cant' please all the people all the time". The best you can do is put your 2 cents in every chance you get and hope for the best. A little dose of common sense would help, but I am starting to think that might be asking for too much these days. Then again what I think is common sense is stupid as hell to someone else.


----------



## Muleskinner (Apr 24, 2009)

I fully agree with your Jefferson quote. We see it happen all the time in Canada. There is no perfect system, one place where yours lacks is the presidential veto - this takes power away from the rest of the government and gives it to one person. Ours is we often end up with a minority gov't where the elected party/prime minister has less than 50% of the vote with the rest split amongst the other parties. Otherwise we are in the same boat where common sense gets roadblocked by a party/person who cares more about their own agenda than ruling in a manner for which they were elected. But it beats living in China.


----------



## DTX (Mar 24, 2010)

That is the problem with partisan politics. It is more about winning than doing what is right.


----------



## aandryiii (Mar 2, 2009)

FML


----------



## C_Holland (Apr 6, 2010)

mine too


----------



## burns (Mar 5, 2010)

What do you do when your ATV gets hungry?

Let`er eat Obama.


----------

